# thinking about oc to hold out on upgrade



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

my current computer is one i build in 2007. I'm wanting to upgrade now, but holding off until the bulldozer gets released and am thinking about OC my current CPU just to get that extra boost until then. here's my current setup which i've read this CPU can be clocked to 3.5 GHz and run stable

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Black Edition (With Zalman CPU cooler)


ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard

I'm unsure the RAM i have as i upgraded from 4gigs to 8 gigs a couple years ago, but don't plan on OCing unless i need to for support of my CPU. i just recently purchased a new PSU and GPU that i don't plan to OC as it will be used in my new setup and don't want to stress them

PNY XLR8 VCGGTX4601XPB-OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) OC 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Thermaltake TR2 RX 750W Bronze W0382RU ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Before i actually do this OC, i'll be purchasing a Corsair H70 CPU cooler (which i'm going to use on my bulldozer). I don't know if you need any more computer info. Like i said this is my first OC, but i do know my way around a computer/bios. anything to help me last for a couple more months will be greatly appreciated

Maes187


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Start here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

In your BIOS under Advanced select Jumper Free Configuration and select A1 tuning and set to Manual. Then go to Overclocked Options and you should be able to set it at 10% overclock which will give you 3520mhz. I could set my X26000+ at 10% with no problems at all. If it's unstable or running hot at 10% back it off to 8%.


----------



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

here is my system from the suggested programs

Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com 
Report Type Quick Report Computer 
********* Generator ********* 
Operating System  Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition 6.1.7601 
Date 2011-07-23 Time 13:51 --------[ Summary ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Computer: Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition OS Service Pack - DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) Computer Name ********** 
User Name ********** 
Motherboard: CPU Type Unknown, 3200 MHz (in my previous post) Motherboard Name Unknown (also in my previous post) 
Motherboard Chipset Unknown (also in my previous post) 

System Memory 7680 MB BIOS Type Unknown 

Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 

Monitor SyncMaster P2370(G)/P23700(G),Magic P2370G(Digital) [NoDB] (H1KS200886) 

Multimedia: Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 

Storage: IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel 
PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel 
PCI IDE Controller SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive ST325041 0AS SCSI Disk Device 
Optical Drive DTSoftBusCd00 
Optical Drive DVDRW 16X16X ATA Device 
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown 

Partitions: C: (NTFS) 238464 MB (106526 MB free) 

Input: Keyboard HID Keyboard Device Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 

Peripherals: Printer Fax Printer HP Officejet 6500 E709a Series (Copy 1) Printer HP Officejet 6500 E709a Series Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer Printer Send To OneNote 2010 USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
USB Device Razer Lycosa 
USB Device  Razer Lycosa 
USB Device 
USB Composite Device 
USB Device 
USB Composite Device 
USB Device 
USB Input Device 
USB Device 
USB Input Device 
USB Device 
USB Mass Storage Device


*Memory specs 4-2g sticks (8g total) all the same
-PC2-6400(400Mhz)
-Man: STT
-Part: SUPERTALENT02
JEDEC1 - 266MHz, cat lat=4, RAS to CAS=4, RAS precharge=4, TRAS=12, TRC=16, Voltage=1.8
JEDEC2 - 333MHz, cat lat=5, RAS to CAS=5, RAS precharge=5, TRAS=15, TRC=20, Voltage=1.8 
JEDEC3 - 400MHz, cat lat=6, RAS to CAS=6, RAS precharge=6, TRAS=18, TRC=24, Voltage=1.8

*Have my PSU listed in my first post
*currently have a ZALMAN CNPS8700 2 Ball CPU Cooler but ordering Spire Thermax Eclipse II (SP984B1-V2)Heatsink to use on my current and new build.
*i have a 5 fan setup all 120mm and setup as follows - 2 intake fans (one front/one side,)3 exhaust fans (two back/one top) and all will be upgraded to better performance fans.
*idle temps= 44C/38C for respective cores, i know its high, and i'm sure if i replace the thermal paste it'll run cooler since it hasn't been replace since when comp was built 07 ;-)

Maes187


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If you follow what I posted you should be able to achieve 3520mhz and be stable. I have the same board pretty much. Mines a M2N-E.


----------



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

i have it set to 5% right now and um sitting around 3.35ghz. but before i go any higher i want to reapply my thermal compound while i wait for my new CPU cooler.

thank you though, i didn't realize it was so easy with that board! does it change the voltage for it too?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If the voltage is set to AUTO then it will go to it's rated max if need be. I had my 6000+ overclocked 10% and actually had my voltage set below the rated max. You shouldn't have to reapply the thermal compound for it. Use this Core Temp to monitor your temps while within Windows before you go reapplying thermal paste.


----------

